# My guard animal



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gretta is our guard animal. She is fearless of any vehicle or person that enters the property. I installed this sign after she attacked and almost strangled a Johova Witness. She had him by his neck tie and wouldn't let go.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

She's cute! I bet that JW took off once he got loose!


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL! She looks tough!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL! Too funny about the JW. I bet that was a first for him.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love that! We had one that looked a lot like her, just as fat, who was our guard goat. They are perfect for keeping stray dogs out off the property.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I love her to pieces! I don't know what I would do without her. She was super friendly to all people when I got her...she was pregnant then. Now I am the only human she is nice to...and she has never been aggressive with me at all...she knows I am the queen of the herd and wouldn't dare.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

Goats are wonderful creatures!!!


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

haha too funny! cutie


----------



## Olivia67 (Mar 6, 2008)

She is one tough girl, I wouldn't mess with her!


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

Aw, look at the love in her eyes for you. That is so cool. Our JW hang stuff on our gate every Sunday while we're in church. Maybe we should get a goat.


----------

